

Windows 7 is nice, but it trashed grub - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/stratdev/archives/2009/02/windows_7_is_ni.html

======
gstar
I haven't used windows in a few years, but after clicking through to that
article and looking at the screenshot my instant response to seeing the disk
manager was _shudder_.

Does Windows 7 really still manage disks using the same highly broken and
unintuitive interface it used 9 years ago?

